# aan and the 20v coupe 90 engine the same???



## LaTEnTConcepT (Jun 9, 2005)

search is temp down but is the ann and the 20v 5 cylinder the same engine. I know that the aan has a trubo but can i take the manafolds and put it on the audi 90 or coupe engine along with the ecu??


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: aan and the 20v coupe 90 engine the same??? (LaTEnTConcepT)*

you should be able to make a bolt on solution, but the internals of
the ANN are made for air-charging, which is not on the 7A (20V 90Q).
You may get similar effect to what the 2.2T OEM but from there there
are no chance with those standard internals on the N/A engine.
Compression ratio etc will be different.


----------



## LaTEnTConcepT (Jun 9, 2005)

what about putting in a head gasket spacer on the 7a since i suspect since the 7a isnt fi it would run a higher compression?? also do u know what internals are diffrent?? i.e pistons crank rod or all??


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Sorry, I don't know exact differences on these two engines. But I do know that I wouldn't be bothered to make a bolton kit to make up for a somewhat already OEM engine from Audi.
Of different internals I assume it is atleast pistons that are different to handle the new "environment".
Overall, do not take this for money in the bank...


----------



## TabulaVicious (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

You might find this informative:
http://www.80tq.com/20vtMotor.html
For starters, the cylinder head cooling in the AAN is totally different from the 7A.
Hmm, what else?


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: aan and the 20v coupe 90 engine the same??? (LaTEnTConcepT)*

Go over to motorgeek.com. EFI motorsport is running a 7a with turbo using a thicker headgasket. You can then use the intakes exhaust etc, from AAN. You will need to have the 7A head drilled to accept the AAN water manifold.
But they would have more of a complete story.
Greg W.


----------

